# DVD on airbrush?



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know of a good DVD on doing airbrush makeup?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That would be sweet! I need to air brush my witch, but never used an air brush before. Any help out there ppl?


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I found this site when looking for instructions for airbrushing. Check it out

 Smartflix.com

Search for "airbrush" at this site, I saw quite a few different videos


----------

